# The Tax Man loves Uber



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Uber's non-so-beloved predecessor, the cab industry, was a cash business. At the end of the day, the driver had a pocketful of small bills, paid his lease with cash money, and went home to keep his own records.

Under the Uber protocols, all the money gets filtered and skimmed, reported to the tax man on 1099 forms, all things which were foreign to the cab gig. 

I drove Yellow Cab in the 90's, the company had a copy of my driver's license and hack license, but they had no idea of what my social security number was, and since they never paid me 5 cents, it was none of their business. They didn't get involved with my own personal dealings with I.R.S., they kept their place.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Did you file taxes yet? I only made 16k and didn't pay a dime in taxes. I just deducted my way out of them. If governments realized that most drivers will never pay taxes and that Uber apparently only pays taxes on 2% of it's US income and none in Europe they will end up adding sales tax.

https://www.rt.com/uk/319161-uber-no-corporation-tax/

http://fortune.com/2015/10/22/uber-tax-shell/

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-tax-in-europe-2015-7?r=UK&IR=T


----------

